# South Carolina Dog Hunting



## Dog Hunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody dogging in SC?


----------



## respro (Feb 6, 2012)

I've heard of a club in sc but don't know the name or location.


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 6, 2012)

i hunt at the long branch hunting club,located outside of ridgeland sc


----------



## bowboy1989 (Feb 8, 2012)

ylhatch said:


> i hunt at the long branch hunting club,located outside of ridgeland sc



do you know michael fell or will moore


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 9, 2012)

bowboy1989 said:


> do you know michael fell or will moore



yep


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

ylhatch,
sent you a pm.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Feb 12, 2012)

When I'm down visiting my family in St.George,SC.


----------



## OCEANWAY (Mar 7, 2012)

I hunted in Long Branch back in the mid 90's , I enjoyed it back then, they looking for members?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking for a SC club, but being in two in GA, cant justify a huge expense.  Anybody looking for members in SC?


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 11, 2012)

OCEANWAY said:


> I hunted in Long Branch back in the mid 90's , I enjoyed it back then, they looking for members?



yes the long branch is looking for members


----------



## coastalredneck (Mar 12, 2012)

ylhatch said:


> yes the long branch is looking for members



had a good friend hunt this club for two years..its a great place to hear some hounds


----------



## Wing Nut (Jun 3, 2012)

my clubs lookin for memebers. 5000 acres in walterboro sc.   shoot me a PM.


----------



## StikR (Jun 3, 2012)

Blackville Hunt Club in Blackville, SC may be looking for a few members


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 6, 2012)

Wing Nut said:


> my clubs lookin for memebers. 5000 acres in walterboro sc.   shoot me a PM.


Shot you a pm


StikR said:


> Blackville Hunt Club in Blackville, SC may be looking for a few members



Little to far.  Thanks for the info though


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (Jun 10, 2012)

i hunt 3 clubs in colleton berkely and dorchester county


----------

